# The Gorge



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

What a long weekend! We left early Saturday, but kept turning around for some sort of forgotten item. I thought we'd never make it... finally arrived around 12, and stopped at Firehole to check the ice. Thick doesn't begin to describe it.. so we went on to our chosen spot at Sage Creek. The ice is crystal clear and SLICK! Even with cleats, you could skate across it. We fished all night, until about 2am with only a few marked, and no bites. Exhausting. We set up camp ready for Sunday morning. When the sun broke, we quickly thawed and decided to work the cliffs near Firehole. All day we punched holes looking for fish. Nada. The locals we talked to said they had the same luck the past few days... super slow. About 4 a few fish came through. We were able to hook up on some decent 'Burbs. Made the whole trip worth it...

Pulling an all nighter at Sage Creek.









Sunday morning. Don't let the pic fool ya. Using "cold" to describe it makes it sound tropical.. :shock: 









Good morning Firehole! 









Solid 13" ice. Good thing we brought the power auger!









One of my biggest Burbot of the trip. A stinky, slimy 26". For being ugly, they sure taste good!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude sounds like a one COLD outing, props to u on Ur adventure.. sweet post..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you has quite the trip.
By the way, which end of that fish is the head? :O•-:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice burbot ton! that sucks you didn't get more, you seemed pretty amped about the trip when i saw ya on the pond.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> By the way, which end of that fish is the head? :O•-:


I was wondering the same thing haha... I'm glad you had fun though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You get the polar bear award! God I hope you had a good tent heater even when I go up in May that place is cold I could only imagine December...


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice ling looks like a fun trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, you fellas are tough hombres.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's some punishment! Sorry it didn't end up with better fishing for you.

Firehole looks like a neat area. Nice pics.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> You get the polar bear award! God I hope you had a good tent heater even when I go up in May that place is cold I could only imagine December...


We took a Buddy heater, it usually works well at keeping the tent toasty. But I think with the wind chill, the outside temp was well below zero. The heater couldn't keep up, and the tent began to develop a layer of frost all around. It quickly became a giant ice cube!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, be careful with heaters in tents. The condensation can close off all the pores in the tent, even parts of the zippers if they are small. It goes without saying to have vents in a tent in the dead of winter.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Boy, be careful with heaters in tents. The condensation can close off all the pores in the tent, even parts of the zippers if they are small. It goes without saying to have vents in a tent in the dead of winter.


Great tip Goob! Something most would not think about.
The heater we had has a "Low Oxygen shut off", and we also had the screen opened a little for this very reason.


----------

